# Endocrine disruptors alter thyroid levels in pregnancy, may affect fetal brain development



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Endocrine disruptors alter thyroid levels in pregnancy, may affect fetal brain development.

A new study led by biologist R. Thomas Zoeller of the University of Massachusetts Amherst provides "the strongest evidence to date" that endocrine disrupting chemicals such as polychlorinated biphenyls (PCB) found in flame retardant cloth, paint, adhesives and electrical transformers, can interfere with thyroid hormone action in pregnant women and may travel across the placenta to affect the fetus.

Continue reading.....................
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2014-12-endocrine-disruptors-thyroid-pregnancy-affect.html?utm_source=nwletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------

